# whats the difference between a sr20 and a sr20det??



## NiSsFLiPp (Dec 16, 2002)

what cars have these engines?? and what are the differeneces between them.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

cars have these engines? dunno. differences? to the best of my knowledge, decresed compression, oil sqirters and of course the turbo.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
SR20 is short for SR20DE. (just likeGA16 is short for GA16DE).
SR20DET Adds the letter T, which stands for - you guessed it - turbo.

Stateside, only 2 cars have an SR20, and none have an SR20DET. They are the Infinity G20, the (B13, B14) Nissan Sentra SE-R, and the later B14 Sentra (4D) SE, sometimes referred to as the SE-L.

Seth


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

I believe also the b14 GLE sentra (according to edmunds and carpoint) had the sr20de motor, possibly the b13 GLE as well, and of course the 200sx/sentra se-r's.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

doesnt the infiniti g20t have the sr20det unless im looking at my friends engine wrong


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

no, the t on the g20 stands for touring. or like the sportier model. the 99 sentra SE-L came w/ an sr20de also. no car powered by the sr20det has been sold, stateside.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

doesnt the 2000+ sentra SE also have this motor?


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *doesnt the 2000+ sentra SE also have this motor? *


2000 and 2001 only. They dropped the SE line for 2002


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *doesnt the 2000+ sentra SE also have this motor? *


I think all the 2000+ are qr25


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Smahatma said:


> *I think all the 2000+ are qr25 *


2002 and up SER/Spec-V, and the 2003 GXE-L have the QR25 as far as sentras are concerned!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
I corrected my earler post.

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You cannot find a sr20det unless you import it or if you are lucky enough to buy one from someone who already did. The sr20det is the standard engine in the Silvia in Japan, in the states we got the ka16 (if my memory is correct, too lazy to look it up) in the 240SX. Not a horrible engine but it's no sr20det.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Close,
KA24.

Seth


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Stateside, only 2 cars have an SR20 *


There may be a few more than 2 tyes of cars sold in the US with the SR20DE. See http://www.se-r.net/about/index.html. But currently, there are no SR20DE cars being sold new in the US except maybe for a few G20s that haven't found a home yet.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

zeno said:


> *You cannot find a sr20det unless you import it or if you are lucky enough to buy one from someone who already did. The sr20det is the standard engine in the Silvia in Japan, in the states we got the ka16 (if my memory is correct, too lazy to look it up) in the 240SX. Not a horrible engine but it's no sr20det. *


the det for the silvia is a rwd set up
and will not work in a b14


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

don't forget the NX2000 on the list of SR20DE's


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

mospeed1 said:


> *the det for the silvia is a rwd set up
> and will not work in a b14 *


Well the original question was what was the difference between an SR20(DE) and an SR20DET. If the question was then what SR20DET engine would fit in a FWD car, then the answer would be an SR20DET from a Pulsar, Avenir, or Bluebird.


----------

